

A site for unbiased news reporting  - edwardshui
http://edwardshui.blogspot.com/2011/03/startup-idea-no29-mar-2011-news-without.html

======
dmlorenzetti
_...a site which allows user to post certain news from a particular source,
and then followed by posts there are coming from other users who discover
either complementary or contradicting information from another source._

Sounds similar to NewsTrust (<http://www.newstrust.net/>).

 _NewsTrust helps people find and share good journalism online, so they can
make more informed decisions as citizens._

~~~
edwardshui
Thanks a lot for letting me know about that site @dmlorenzetti! You are right,
it's pretty similar. Looks like I need to refine my idea then.

